# Mosquito Water Level



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Going to try and do some walleye fishing at Mosquito on Wednesday, can anyone tell me how the water levels are, if the lake is stained and how is the fishing. I am getting conflicting reports from bait shops. Is 2 1/2 hour drive for me. Thanks


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

arlee13 said:


> Going to try and do some walleye fishing at Mosquito on Wednesday, can anyone tell how the water levels are and if the lake is stained. Thanks


902.
So that's about foot and half above normal


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

High very high..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

And the army corp is holding the water in due to the flooding downstream., she's gonna be high for a while..


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

ezbite said:


> And the army corp is holding the water in due to the flooding downstream., she's gonna be high for a while..


Mosquito, Berlin, West Branch .....all high.
Milton, normal as can be.
Picture of CLOSED Mill Creek boat ramp


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

ezbite said:


> And the army corp is holding the water in due to the flooding downstream., she's gonna be high for a while..


----------



## arlee13 (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks ezbite for the information, enjoyed watching your video fishing in the commander.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 311015
> 
> Mosquito, Berlin, West Branch .....all high.
> Milton, normal as can be.
> Picture of CLOSED Mill Creek boat ramp


Looks like there's a window of opportunity this evening to get out. Looks like I'll be hitting Milton for the first time. Looking forward to something new. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Fished for 4 1/2 hours this morning only thing I could,get to bite were crappies and one perch. Did loose an eye right at the boat. Lake was like glass. I messed up and broke my trolling motor. And for got to fill the gas tank up. Had just enough gas to get to my spot and get back to the ramp.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

fmader said:


> Looks like there's a window of opportunity this evening to get out. Looks like I'll be hitting Milton for the first time. Looking forward to something new. Thanks for the info.


Milton lake levels are stable....whatever Berlin releases....Milton does the same.
Milton is essentially a "RIVER"


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Eyecrosser said:


> Fished for 4 1/2 hours this morning only thing I could,get to bite were crappies and one perch. Did loose an eye right at the boat. Lake was like glass. I messed up and broke my trolling motor. And for got to fill the gas tank up. Had just enough gas to get to my spot and get back to the ramp.


Bummer. I'm not sure what we're going to do since we've never hit Milton. I thought maybe put in at the ramp just SE of the I76 bridge and troll Flicker shads and minnow along that eastern ridge under I76 and keep going north through the mid-lake ridge staying in 20+ FOW. Unless anybody else has any suggestions? Are there weeds in Milton to pitch jigs? I suppose I should mention that we're after walleye.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Fished yesterday from 9 to 4. The plan was to drift with wind which as I've said before is my preferred method for walleye. But mother nature threw a curve when she produced a humid day with rain and ZERO wind. Trolled 15 to 25 fow with flickers and worm harnesses. Managed a dozen crappie, 1 walleye, 1 perch and 1 fat channel. I get grumpy about the days when we have to troll all day with my 2 stroke bucking around and shimmying my teeth loose. I've got an electric troller but either my battery sucks or it's normal to get about an hour of life out of it. Curious if anyone can weigh in on that and let me know how much battery life I should expect for a 14ft aluminum just trying to troll with electric motor at like 1mph. Heres the cat...


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

You should get normally 5-6 hrs on 12 v if that's the only draw. Running a video or some other electronic will affect that. Obviously a full charge is necessary on the battery.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

My brother Rich and I put two limits of crappies in the cooler today. Two really big cats too. Tried for bluegills but the water where we tried was just too dirty to get good results. The lake is rediculously high from all the rain. Bring your boots if you’re launching from the baitshop ramp. Their docks are under water.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

chaunc said:


> My brother Rich and I put two limits of crappies in the cooler today. Two really big cats too. Tried for bluegills but the water where we tried was just too dirty to get good results. The lake is rediculously high from all the rain. Bring your boots if you’re launching from the baitshop ramp. Their docks are under water.


Nice work what kind of tactics?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Nice work what kind of tactics?


We hang glided jigs in 10 to 13 ft water. Baby shads tipped with nibbles did it for us. Had to sort thru maybe a hundred or more to get our keepers. Took us almost 7 hours.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh and ya the water is very high. I wore waders for getting on and off the dock down by 305.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

drsteelhead said:


> Fished yesterday from 9 to 4. The plan was to drift with wind which as I've said before is my preferred method for walleye. But mother nature threw a curve when she produced a humid day with rain and ZERO wind. Trolled 15 to 25 fow with flickers and worm harnesses. Managed a dozen crappie, 1 walleye, 1 perch and 1 fat channel. I get grumpy about the days when we have to troll all day with my 2 stroke bucking around and shimmying my teeth loose. I've got an electric troller but either my battery sucks or it's normal to get about an hour of life out of it. Curious if anyone can weigh in on that and let me know how much battery life I should expect for a 14ft aluminum just trying to troll with electric motor at like 1mph. Heres the cat...


What Capt Pat said. Hopefully you are using a deep cycle and not a car battery?


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

crestliner TS said:


> What Capt Pat said. Hopefully you are using a deep cycle and not a car battery?


It's a deep cycle marine. It came with the boat which was lent to me by my father in law. I'm thinking it's just worn out. Heres a pic of the top.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

drsteelhead said:


> It's a deep cycle marine. It came with the boat which was lent to me by my father in law. I'm thinking it's just worn out. Heres a pic of the top.


That’s a cranking battery not a deep cycle. If it were a deep cycle it would be listed as Maxx 29 DC. So it won’t hold a charge very long for running a trolling motor.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Well that would explain it! Thank you. So I should invest in a true deep cycle then. Any recommendations?


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

drsteelhead said:


> Well that would explain it! Thank you. So I should invest in a true deep cycle then. Any recommendations?


 yes. Just get the DC, it's a good battery.


----------



## worldchamp (Feb 24, 2018)

drsteelhead said:


> Fished yesterday from 9 to 4. The plan was to drift with wind which as I've said before is my preferred method for walleye. But mother nature threw a curve when she produced a humid day with rain and ZERO wind. Trolled 15 to 25 fow with flickers and worm harnesses. Managed a dozen crappie, 1 walleye, 1 perch and 1 fat channel. I get grumpy about the days when we have to troll all day with my 2 stroke bucking around and shimmying my teeth loose. I've got an electric troller but either my battery sucks or it's normal to get about an hour of life out of it. Curious if anyone can weigh in on that and let me know how much battery life I should expect for a 14ft aluminum just trying to troll with electric motor at like 1mph. Heres the cat...


What size battery are you using and what is the make and model of your trolling motor?

EDIT: I see the previous post and I would also recommend a Deep Cycle battery.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

worldchamp said:


> What size battery are you using and what is the make and model of your trolling motor?
> 
> EDIT: I see the previous post and I would also recommend a Deep Cycle battery.


I'm at work so I cant say for sure but it's a Minn Kota troller. Kind of old. Probably from 90s I'd guess...and the battery is one heavy son of a gun


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

here you go. wal mart biggest marine TROLLING BATTERY they got . about $100. bucks mine are 5yrs old and still read good.


----------



## worldchamp (Feb 24, 2018)

drsteelhead said:


> I'm at work so I cant say for sure but it's a Minn Kota troller. Kind of old. Probably from 90s I'd guess...and the battery is one heavy son of a gun


Marine batteries are no joke when it comes to weight! Before dropping $100 on a new battery, you can start with cleaning the posts on the battery and connections of the trolling motor and charger. Check your charger with a multimeter. Check your prop for obstructions, and make sure the drive pin is in good shape while your there. Also, be sure to tighten the prop nut to spec. Overtightening that nut can lead to issues. If all of those things line up and you are confident your charger works properly, then buy yourself a new battery.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

worldchamp said:


> Marine batteries are no joke when it comes to weight! Before dropping $100 on a new battery, you can start with cleaning the posts on the battery and connections of the trolling motor and charger. Check your charger with a multimeter. Check your prop for obstructions, and make sure the drive pin is in good shape while your there. Also, be sure to tighten the prop nut to spec. Overtightening that nut can lead to issues. If all of those things line up and you are confident your charger works properly, then buy yourself a new battery.


This is good advice. My buddy had a similar issue (14 ft boat as well). Everything worked fine and then it didn’t all the sudden last season. The battery was also brand new last year. Went through this entire checklist including having the battery tested at Advanced Auto. They said it was fine. He bought a new charger and everything is now working as it should. They other charger was reading full charge but it really wasn’t hardly charging it all. 

I’d have the battery tested first and go from there.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

How is the state park ramp? are the docks flooded?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

curious about the docks at the state park ramp as well. Also how ugly is the water color? I'm thinking probably pretty dirty north of the causeway, and not too bad south of it? 

Any information supplied would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Water is not to bad color wise. At least it isn't chocolate color. Fantastic morning. Got there at 7. Motored 2 miles to my spot. Through out the marker and started first drift. Had only small minnows in bucket so I used 3 on a 1/4 oz. white jig and tail. The other had a crawler. Didn't thrift a hundred feet and boom a 20" eye. Continued drift and boom boom both poles had eyes on at the same time. 21 & 19". Made 3 more drifts and limited out. All fish were caught within a hundred yards of the marker. 12-14' depth. Was there the other day when there was no wind and couldn't get them.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Tractor Supply is asking $119 for a full size Marine Deep Cycle batt. I got mine there and it is great.

I can fish for 5 hours with my 12v Minn Kota Power Drive and the battery meter still shows 20-30 % left. I went over 6 miles once and it barely made a dent in the meter.

One commonly overlooked detail is the length and gauge of the battery cable. The shorter and the thicker the better.

My battery is situated in the middle of my boat and my motor is mounted to the bow so it was about an 8 foot run which is little long for a trolling motor power line. I had to step up the thickness of the wire. I cut the clips off of a pair of jumper cables and attached terminal clamps to the battery side, and a quick connector to the motor end. Works great with no heat build up after a full days use and minimal resistance.

Check for warm power lines. If they get warm that is a sign that are you wasting energy making heat instead of thrust. If they are warm, shorten run or thicken gauge.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Eyecrosser, awesome report on those eyes. That's a fine job. And thanks for the report on water color. I was thinking south end might not be too bad. Figured the creeks and north end might be a different story.

Once again, I appreciate the report.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Got out for 3 hours last night. Waves were pretty big. Water was pretty cloudy. Managed a few crappie, nothing else. Boat ramp at 305 was pretty full of debris from all the wind and waves and that dock has about 4 feet of water between it and the land. Still had fun. Fish on boys.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Me and my brother Rich drifted the 88 stump field yesterday. Wind picked up after the second drift and started capping. We put 24 crappies, 13 bluegill/ pumpkinseeds, and 1 big channel cat in the box befor we decided to call it a day around one. 1/2 oz weights helped keep the baits down. Jigs and nibbles put them all in the boat. Drifted from 8 to 17 ft. before starting over. North side was chocolate milk at the time we were leaving.


----------



## Capt.pat (Feb 15, 2018)

My brother and I in same gen area. Used 1/4 and 3/8 plus 1/16 jigs with diff tails.20 cr 15 gills 2 eyes released. today 23 cr 14 gills 1/4 weights sames jigs. Little wind used tm to move boat. Wind came a little bit so quit using tm left at 1:00. Lots of boats.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

drsteelhead said:


> Fished yesterday from 9 to 4. The plan was to drift with wind which as I've said before is my preferred method for walleye. But mother nature threw a curve when she produced a humid day with rain and ZERO wind. Trolled 15 to 25 fow with flickers and worm harnesses. Managed a dozen crappie, 1 walleye, 1 perch and 1 fat channel. I get grumpy about the days when we have to troll all day with my 2 stroke bucking around and shimmying my teeth loose. I've got an electric troller but either my battery sucks or it's normal to get about an hour of life out of it. Curious if anyone can weigh in on that and let me know how much battery life I should expect for a 14ft aluminum just trying to troll with electric motor at like 1mph. Heres the cat...


it depends on the battery your using. did you make sure it was fully charged before using it??



drsteelhead said:


> It's a deep cycle marine. It came with the boat which was lent to me by my father in law. I'm thinking it's just worn out. Heres a pic of the top.


yep that looks like a starting/deep cycle. what you need for prolong use is a dedicated deep cycle group 29 or even better a group 31. but any 12v motor will drain a battery pretty fast. you might want to think about getting another battery for fishing then use the battery you have for getting back in.

I went to wallmart.com and looked at the everstart group 29 deep cycle and they were out of stock on all I looked at. I had heard they was switching battery suppliers. but they have a new brand they carry but they cost a lot more money.
sherman


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

drsteelhead said:


> Fished yesterday from 9 to 4. The plan was to drift with wind which as I've said before is my preferred method for walleye. But mother nature threw a curve when she produced a humid day with rain and ZERO wind. Trolled 15 to 25 fow with flickers and worm harnesses. Managed a dozen crappie, 1 walleye, 1 perch and 1 fat channel. I get grumpy about the days when we have to troll all day with my 2 stroke bucking around and shimmying my teeth loose. I've got an electric troller but either my battery sucks or it's normal to get about an hour of life out of it. Curious if anyone can weigh in on that and let me know how much battery life I should expect for a 14ft aluminum just trying to troll with electric motor at like 1mph. Heres the cat...


what kind of motor 12v or 24v amount of thrust 32/45/54/ and what group of battery I use a 50lb thrust and a 31 deep cycle and can troll for 14 hrs at 1mph I also have a group 29 that I run my locator /live well/ and bilge pump . if you are using a car battery I will go dead in an hour easily.


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

steelhead steve said:


> what kind of motor 12v or 24v amount of thrust 32/45/54/ and what group of battery I use a 50lb thrust and a 31 deep cycle and can troll for 14 hrs at 1mph I also have a group 29 that I run my locator /live well/ and bilge pump . if you are using a car battery I will go dead in an hour easily.


Somebody else filled me in that it's a cranking battery. So that should end that mystery. I'm looking to find a deep cycle before my next trip out. Heading down to Florida next week so that trip will be probably mid July. I did get a trip out to Erie on my father in laws center console and we smoked the walleye. That bite is hot up there gentleman.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a old wellcraft 18sport with Yamaha 115 an fish finder AM FM radio everything running on One battery. looking to buy a new battery has a older Interstate Battery deep cycle in it. it has been a good one I was wondering what you all think for the money a good battery would be to buy to replace it


----------



## coach76 (May 27, 2011)

Stick with the interstate and size 27 or 29. I have Die Hards that have been great size 27. Again deep cycle is a must for Yamaha.


----------

